# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Nature Frogs:The Thin Green Line

## tattooed81

Frogs: The Thin Green Line - Introduction - Amphibians - Extinction - Allison Argo | Nature

----------


## Kurt

That ran on PBS about two or three months ago, there is a thread on it already.

----------

